# New Wado-ryu DVD's



## Sojobo (Dec 31, 2010)

As it is quiet here, I thought Id tell you what santa brought me.

Some months ago I got hold of a new Wado-ryu book by Roberto Danubio of the Swiss Wado-kai and was very impressed with its content and layout. As there is very little quality Wado resource out there, I always try to lay my hands on whatever is out there, so when I saw he had DVDs to accompany the book - I put them on Santas list:

http://www.wado-ryu-book.com/wadoryu-karatedvd.php

I have had chance to watch them now and I think they are pretty decent. There are 3 volumes covering Ido Kihon (including stances), the Pinan kata, advanced kata, Ippon Kumite, Kihon Kumite and Ohyo Kumite. The filming is very clear and it is shot from differing angles and at varying speed.

I particularly liked the Ippon Kumite as many were very different to what I have done before and I think probably far more practical if I am being honest  more Wado. Ill definitely give them a try out when training starts again in the New Year. 

TBH, most of the material is available from other sources (ie the Champ DVD range) but they are expensive and not always easy to find.

I also got new tabi which, with the weather we have had recently, I could have done with several weeks ago. 

Anyway, did you guys get anything good from Santa?


Gary


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds good! do you know if these DVDs will play in the UK? I'm not very knowledgable about the various systems that dvds work on but I would definately like these.


----------



## Sojobo (Dec 31, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Sounds good! do you know if these DVDs will play in the UK? I'm not very knowledgable about the various systems that dvds work on but I would definately like these.


 
Yes,

I'm from the UK and they play on my player.

Gary


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sojobo said:


> Yes,
> 
> I'm from the UK and they play on my player.
> 
> Gary


 
What a star you are!! Off to work now but will be looking at getting them tomorrow! cheers, have a good one!


----------

